# Health issues and driving



## OliveCameToo (Dec 27, 2013)

Can anyone tell me if there are health problems that would stop you from getting an Italian drivers license? Anything notifiable? Or can anyone point me in the direction of a website that could tell me, please?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

The doctor will ask some pretty basic questions. 

Requisiti psicofisici


----------



## OliveCameToo (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks Nick


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

OliveCameToo said:


> Thanks Nick


In the event that it is not clear, anyone applying for an Italian driver's license must present a certificate of health from a doctor and, must do so again each time the license is renewed.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

In my experience the driving schools that usually hand renewals have one day a week with a doctor in the office. You show up that day. Answer a few questions. Pay the fee and you're done.


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

NickZ said:


> In my experience the driving schools that usually hand renewals have one day a week with a doctor in the office. You show up that day. Answer a few questions. Pay the fee and you're done.


Yes this is right. There is also an eye test involved which can be quite thorough.

Kenzo


----------



## xXEsPaNyoLAkoXx (Jan 24, 2019)

NickZ said:


> In my experience the driving schools that usually hand renewals have one day a week with a doctor in the office. You show up that day. Answer a few questions. Pay the fee and you're done.


I agree. However, you must be mindful of your answers though. They will depend on it. 
:fingerscrossed:


----------

